# Looking for a little help



## Brittanythetrainer (Jun 28, 2015)

Hello All,

I joined this site hoping for a little help and advice for a recently acquired Vizsla. I'm looking for the name or number of a rescue organization that deals with rehoming Vizslas. I'm a dog trainer in Southwestern Ontario. I recently had a client that contacted me about a female vizsla he recently rescued. He decided he could no longer care for her and was going to have her euthanized. I agreed to take her in on a temporary basis as I have too many of my own dogs, and can't have anymore. Hoping someone can help me with the a rescue that might specialize in rehoming Vizslas. I want her to go to a good home, she's been bounced around in over 4 homes already. She's not without issues... She is good 95% of the time but does suffer from separation anxiety as well as possessive tendencies with food. All things that have improved since I began training her. 
Thanks so much for any help.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Elaine Hopkins at Chakra Vizsla in Peterborough does rescue and rehoming I think. I think her phone number is still on the VSO Breeders Page. Often the breeder will take their dogs back if for some reason they can't be kept also but it sounds to me like you don't have that history which might make it harder. I will post with that phone number once I have gotten it. I live in London, Ontario.


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks for trying to help that gentle soul.

Here are some contacts that might be somewhat close. The rescues will usually bend over backwards to save a dog so you should find them very helpful.

Rescue handles Minnesota, North Dakota, South Dakota (Twin Cities Vizsla Club) Justin Obenauer (612) 834-1442 [email protected]


http://vsovizsla.org/ Under the breeders tab on the the Vizsla Club of Ontario site there is a rescue contact Elaine Hopkins Peterborough, Ontario 705-743-7894 e-mail [email protected]

Keep us updated on how everything goes!


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

I just spoke with Elaine this morning. She is working on this and will contact you. I would have loved to help but I have a zoo of cats, a dog and guinea pigs which can't handle what this poor dog would need effectively.


----------

